# آيات بتصميم جديد تنفع للتوقيع للي يحب



## فراشة مسيحية (19 أكتوبر 2008)

يارب الآيات تكون عجبتكم 

واللي عايز آية معينة يقولي عليها بس لازم الشاهد

علشان اقدر اطلعها من الكتاب المقدس اللي في المنتدى بالتشكيل

وانتظروا المجموعة التالية 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





سلام ومحبة​


----------



## ميرنا (19 أكتوبر 2008)

يواااااااااااااااااااد يجامد يا روم لا حلوين بجد ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*روووووووووووعه يا فراشتى تسلم أيدك يا قمرررر​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 أكتوبر 2008)

:blush2:​



ميرنا قال:


> يواااااااااااااااااااد يجامد يا روم لا حلوين بجد ​


 
ميرسي رتوتي :love34:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 أكتوبر 2008)

:blush2:​


Dona Nabil قال:


> *روووووووووووعه يا فراشتى تسلم أيدك يا قمرررر​*


الله يسلمك دون دون حبيبتي

بترفعوا من معنوياتي يا بنات  :love34:​


----------



## Rosetta (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسي يا فراشة 
فكرة حلوة كتييييير*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 أكتوبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *مرسي يا فراشة *
> *فكرة حلوة كتييييير*


ميرسي لمرورك الجميل حبيبتي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 أكتوبر 2008)

جمال جدا يا فراشه 
تسلم ايدك 
مرسىىىىىىى على الايات 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي خالص يا كوكو 

نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## الانبا ونس (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*فووووووووشى علمينى يا فووووووشى

وبلاش انانية 

علمينىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

بلاش انانية ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 أكتوبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *فووووووووشى علمينى يا فووووووشى​*
> 
> 
> _*وبلاش انانية *_​
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههه​ 
وانا يوم مهعلمك هاعلمك متحرك​ 
ابتدي ثابت الاول يا مرمر​ 
وبعدين عضويتك اية اللي جرالها ؟​


----------



## مسيحي بجد (20 أكتوبر 2008)

بصراحة جامدة يافراشتى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

مسيحي بجد قال:


> بصراحة جامدة يافراشتى


 بلاش فراشتك دي تاني

وميرسي على الرد​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (21 أكتوبر 2008)

اللللللللللللللللللللله روعة بجد يا فراشة تسلم ايدك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي على ردك اختي​


----------



## vetaa (21 أكتوبر 2008)

حلوين خالص
دايما كدة تمتعينا بحاجات حلوة زيك

ميرسى يا احلى فراشة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> حلوين خالص
> دايما كدة تمتعينا بحاجات حلوة زيك
> 
> ميرسى يا احلى فراشة


 ميرسي يا سكراية

نورتي الموضوع يا جميل​


----------



## mero_engel (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رائع رائع بجد يا فراشتنا الجميله *
*تسلم ايدك ياقمر *
*ودايما نشوف تصاميمك اللي تجنن*
*ولازم بقي اغلس واطلب طلب *
*كنت عايزاكي تصميميلي الايه دي *
*"انا الرب الهك الممسك بيمينك والقائل لك لاتخف انا اعينك "*​


----------



## twety (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*ياواد ياجامد انت  يافروووووش*
*بجد حلوين*
*الله ينور ياقمررررر *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *رائع رائع بجد يا فراشتنا الجميله *
> 
> *تسلم ايدك ياقمر *
> *ودايما نشوف تصاميمك اللي تجنن*
> ...


 ميرسي يا ميرو حبيبتي على الرد الجميل المشجع

طلباتك اوامر يا سكر​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 أكتوبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *ياواد ياجامد انت يافروووووش*
> *بجد حلوين*
> *الله ينور ياقمررررر *


 ميرسي يا عسولة والنبي وحشتنا تعليقاتك الشقية

30:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أكتوبر 2008)

جامدين بجد يا فراشه
تسلم ايدك
مستنين حاجات حلوة منك كتير​


----------



## mero_engel (22 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ميرسي يا ميرو حبيبتي على الرد الجميل المشجع​
> 
> طلباتك اوامر يا سكر​


* الله عليكي يا فرشتنا الجميله*
*بجد تسلم ايدك ياقمر *
*تعشيلي يا غاليه*
*تعبتك معايا انا عارفه*
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> جامدين بجد يا فراشه​
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> مستنين حاجات حلوة منك كتير​


 من عنيا يا كوكي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *الله عليكي يا فرشتنا الجميله*
> 
> *بجد تسلم ايدك ياقمر *
> *تعشيلي يا غاليه*
> *تعبتك معايا انا عارفه*​


 مافيش تعب ولا حاجة

لو عايزة تعدلي فيها اي حاجة

او عايزة اي اية تاني اؤمريني 

احنا لينا كام ميرو يعني​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي يا مرمر على تعبك يا قمر
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك​


----------



## هادي11 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> ميرسي يا مرمر على تعبك يا قمر
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك​


 ميرسي خالص يا ماريان 

وشرف ليا انك تاخدي لتوقيعك اية

بجد فرحت خالص 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

هادي11 قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 العفووووووووووووووووووووووو 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## مورا مارون (10 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد روعة روعة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا مورا يا قمرررررررررر​


----------



## بحبك يا رب (10 نوفمبر 2008)

جمال جدا الرب يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 نوفمبر 2008)

بحبك يا رب قال:


> جمال جدا الرب يباركك


 ميرسي خالص

كلك زوووق​


----------

